# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Để trở thành một người biết lắng nghe

## gialinhacbd

Lắng nghe là cả một nghệ thuật. Đó không chỉ đơn thuần là nghe qua. Nó đòi hỏi người nghe phải biết chủ động trong buổi nói chuyện cũng như biết cách kết hợp một số kĩ năng và kĩ thuật nhất định. Dưới đây là một vài mẹo vặt và những phương pháp bạn có thể áp dụng để trở thành một người biết lắng nghe thực sự, một người mà người khác luôn muốn trò chuyện.

- Lắng nghe một cách chủ động: Nên nhớ rằng bạn đang lắng nghe. Hãy hướng sự chú ý vào người nói và làm cho họ thấy rằng dường như lúc này chỉ có một điều khiến bạn quan tâm: những gì họ đang nói. 

- Tập trung: Bày tỏ sự tôn trọng với người nói là việc làm cần thiết. Xem xét những ý kiến của họ thật kĩ lưỡng. Không nên đánh giá thấp hay tỏ ra coi thường những gì bạn đang nghe, vẻ mặt cũng không được lộ sự thiếu tôn trọng. Dĩ nhiên bạn không nhất thiết phải đồng ý với mọi việc họ nói, nhưng hãy đợi cho đến khi họ trình bày hết quan điểm của mình. 

- Đặt câu hỏi: Bạn sẽ có thắc mắc về những gì đã nghe. Và khi gặp thời điểm thích hợp, hãy đưa ra những câu hỏi để xác nhận lại thông tin, cũng là một cách để bạn bày tỏ sự quan tâm. Không nên lèo lái đề tài câu chuyện theo ý mình. Khi người nói bỗng dưng đề cập đến vấn đề nào đó khiến bạn đặc biệt quan tâm, bạn sẽ rất dễ bị lôi cuốn vào, rồi sẽ cắt ngang người nói để thao thao bất tuyệt với chủ đề đó. Và thường dẫn đến kết quả là làm cho người nói chuyển đề tài sang câu chuyện của bạn. Những người biết lắng nghe luôn để người kia làm chủ tình hình. Cách tốt nhất là ghi nhớ câu hỏi đó và sau khi người nói đã nói hết những điều họ muốn thì bạn hãy đặt câu hỏi. Trong lúc lắng nghe, bạn cũng không nên suy nghĩ xem đến phiên mình bạn sẽ nói gì. Vì nếu như vậy thì bạn sẽ không tập trung vào những gì người kia đang nói. 

- Hưởng ứng người nói: Đôi lúc khi bạn muốn khuyến khích người nói tiếp tục, hãy tỏ ra rằng bạn vẫn đang rất chú tâm tới câu chuyện của họ chỉ bằng cách nói: "Vậy ý của bạn là..." hay "Để xem tôi có hiểu đúng ý bạn không..." Và lặp lại những gì bạn nghĩ là mình đã nghe. Đây cũng là một cách hướng người nói sang chủ đề mới mà ngay chính họ cũng không định nói đến. 

- Sử dụng ngôn ngữ cơ thể: Hãy cởi mở với người nói. Mặt đối mặt và nhìn họ. Đừng để vật gì tạo ra khoảng cách giữa bạn và người nói. Nếu có thể, hãy bước ra khỏi bàn và ngồi bên cạnh họ. Cũng không nên khoanh tay trước ngực, hướng ra xa người nói, quay mặt đi chỗ khác, nhìn vào những thứ xung quanh trong phòng, hoặc liếc nhìn màn hình máy tính hay đọc sách báo. Hãy thực sự chú tâm vào người nói.

- Diễn giải nội dung bạn muốn trình bày: Thường thì khi bạn không nắm vững một vấn đề, bạn sẽ chỉ chú tâm vào nói, nói và nói, thay vì phải diễn giải. Giải thích một cách chính xác có thể làm cho cả người nói và người nghe đều hiểu rõ vấn đề. Thật không dễ dàng khi phải suy đoán ý nghĩa ẩn sau những từ ngữ, lúc này diễn giải là rất cần thiết. Kỹ thuật này có thể giúp mọi người mở rộng cuộc nói chuyện, có thể khám phá những gì mà bạn thực sự muốn diễn đạt.

- Im lặng: Im lặng làm cho người ta cảm thấy không thoải mái. Nó tạo một không khí nặng trĩu suy nghĩ và đôi khi là nỗi đau. Một người biết lắng nghe phải thật sự thoải mái khi ở trong môi trường đó. Thỉnh thoảng, chờ đợi vài phút trong im lặng sẽ giúp người nói có thể khai thác hết những cảm xúc thầm kín trong lòng. Làm chủ được sự im lặng, điều đó có nghĩa là bạn đã thành công.

Thực hiện được những yêu cầu trên, có thể nói rằng bạn là một người biết lắng nghe thực sự. Tuy nhiên, cuộc sống không phải lúc nào cũng chỉ toàn màu hồng. Có đôi lúc, bản thân chúng ta gặp thất bại trong việc lắng nghe, một việc tưởng chừng như đơn giản nhưng lại vô cùng phức tạp. Vậy, nguyên nhân nào khiến đại đa số chúng ta đều từng gặp khó khăn trong khả năng tiếp thu ý kiến, nhận xét của người khác?

- Thái độ lắng nghe chưa tốt: Điếc hơn người điếc là người không muốn nghe. Ta thường hay ngộ nhận là ta biết rồi nên không muốn nghe hoặc chỉ nghe một phần, nhưng đến khi cần nhắc lại thì ta lại không nhớ. Tệ hại hơn nữa là ta chỉ nghe xem đối tác có gì sai, xấu để phản ứng lại. 

- Không chuẩn bị: Để nói một điều gì ta chuẩn bị rất kỹ tất cả các phương án. vậy mà trong giao tiếp ta chưa bao giờ chuẩn bị lắng nghe cả. Không chuẩn bị là chuẩn bị cho thất bại. Đó chính là nguyên nhân làm ta nghe kém hiệu quả.

----------

